

A look at probabilistic programming and  Microsoft Infer.NET - andrewcooke
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/cambridge/projects/infernet/docs/InferNet_Intro.pdf

======
andrewcooke
Given <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5014230> this was the simplest
intro I could find (it is quite easy to understand and not specific to
Microsoft, except at the very end).

